# Caderneta Predial



## Bicky

Anyone able to help me obtain a copy of my " Caderneta Predial " for my property.
I understand that this is issued by Financas and is available " on line " from the financas website. I have passwords to enter the site , but am not sure how to navigate my way around to find this document. It is not very convenient for me to have to make a visit to the Financas offices, so any guidance would be very much appreciated.


----------



## canoeman

Isn't it?
Cidadaoes then Obter then Consultar Certidoes


----------



## Bicky

I just cheated - have the site with GoogleTranslate - found it in English by Services - Real Estate - Heritage Building. Hey presto comes up with Caderneta Predial.

What is the Heritage Value of the property ? - not important at the moment - just out of interest.


----------



## canoeman

The value Financas place on property, land for IMI, Heritage is just a quaint translation, more like Property or land registration and tax value.


----------



## Bicky

Brilliant - thank You. With a bit of luck ?? this will be my last request for docs for a while. Mind you - everything I do - someone seems to send me off to obtain some doc or other.


----------



## omostra06

Bicky said:


> Brilliant - thank You. With a bit of luck ?? this will be my last request for docs for a while. Mind you - everything I do - someone seems to send me off to obtain some doc or other.


...thats the Portuguese way....


----------



## Bicky

Yep I kinow - but I would not change it for anything ! just got my car thro' its Inspection, first time ever to get thro' first time.


----------

